
How Much Is the Government Spending on Climate Change? No One Knows - okintheory
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-much-is-the-government-spending-on-climate-change-we-dont-know-and-neither-do-they/
======
okintheory
In a recent discussion of Bezos's Blue Origin, a commenter made the point that

>>> [...] technology developed for space (1957-present) has made huge
improvements in ground based life. At its absolute peak the Apollo program
consumed 4.4% of the US federal government budget. <<<

This was used as an argument that we should all be glad that Bezos is
diverting some resources toward escaping Earth instead of saving it. That only
makes sense if a comparable amount of money is being spent preventing climate
change. In 2018, the federal budget was $4.109 trillion, and we don't know
what the federal government spent on preventing climate change, but it was
probably less than $15.0 billion, or 0.3 % of the budget. In other words,
we're not making a serious effort to prevent climate change.

